# Rules of Doggy Etiquette



## Mouvelous (May 31, 2012)

I have noticed alot of people do not know or understand dog etiquette, Since Brody has been home for 12 days and i have had ALOT of problems with other people not understanding he is a puppy VERY FRAGILE not fully vacinated yet he can get sick easily SO STOP TOUCHING MY DOGS! :angry4:

There has been more problems then that, but its too many to type it all out. So i figured i would start a thread on what owners feel should be a rule for dog etiguette and hopefully come up with a respectable list to inform people of appropriate dog handleing behavior such as keeping dog on leash during walks, Do not feed dog anything witout owners approval, Do not touch any dog without owners approval and etc.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I think you basically stated the main ones. Don't touch, pick up, feed, etc. another dog without the owner's permission. With your own dog, keep on leash when outside _at all times_, unless in a gated area. Clean up after your dog! Don't take your dog to high traffic areas if they're aggressive or uncontrollable. Don't give other's dog advice unless it's requested, necessary, or constructive.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

Adults need to teach their children to be more respectful of dogs. I don't know how many times I had to tell my kids not to run up to a strange dog. It got to the point with them that I wouldn't even let them go to a dog even if the owner said it was ok, just because they didn't ask ME first. Of course they do well now. They love animals, and wouldn't hurt an animal on purpose, but there is no telling the way a strange or new animal would act or if one would be scared at running children. I think that's important. If we teach our kids, they will teach their kids and so on.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Carrie, I agree with you. It's like the parents aren't instilling good manners and etiquitte (spelled wrong, but. . ) in their children!


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

PICK UP YOUR DOGS POO WHEN YOUR WALKING THEM!!!!! 
Sorry for the all caps, but that's my biggest "pet" peeve.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

Angel1210 said:


> Carrie, I agree with you. It's like the parents aren't instilling good manners and etiquitte (spelled wrong, but. . ) in their children!


If a parent doesn't believe in spanking there are other forms of discipline. I take the chance to pet a cute dog away from them because that hurts them more than whooping em anyway.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

LBChi said:


> PICK UP YOUR DOGS POO WHEN YOUR WALKING THEM!!!!!
> Sorry for the all caps, but that's my biggest "pet" peeve.


Actually that is a person peeve, not a pet peeve, ha, ha! Just kidding! I get annoyed with people who bring their dogscoutvin public and don't keep control of them even when they are on a leash, allowing them to jump on people and other dogs. It just gives all of us a bad rep.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

I have a hard time with Oreo cause he pulls on the leash, but I would not allow him to jump on someone else! That is rude! Especially children cause he is big. He is like 50lbs. Now way!


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

I know! It has happened to me at Petsmart more than once. And I love dogs! But these people came barreling down the aisle at Petsmart with their dog making that gagging noise that a big dog makes when it is getting choked, practically bowled me over and never even said sorry or excuse me! Don't get me wrong, a dog has to learn and I only felt sorry for the dogs but the people needed training.


----------



## Sunnie (Dec 19, 2011)

umm, it's my understanding a puppy not fully vaccinated should not be out on walks. That's the general mindset out here in So. CA. Sorry.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

Sunnie said:


> umm, it's my understanding a puppy not fully vaccinated should not be out on walks. That's the general mindset out here in So. CA. Sorry.


I agree with that too.


----------



## riverofchange (Jun 21, 2012)

All of my girls (except Honey) are good walkers. They walk beside me and if they become unsure they go behind me or if I am still they will go under my skirt. 

People annoy me to no end when they see the dog hiding and try to lure them out. I actually had one guy try to lift my hem up and I dang near slapped him, I asked him how he would like some one to put there hands up his clothes?

I can't stand barking, don't take your dog to public events if all they are going to do is bark and growl at everyone, or run about being stupid.

Collars, I hate them with a passion, I see so many dogs just choking when walking, harnesses are the same cost, are much more comfortable and most are easy to put on.
All I have to say to my girls is get dressed and they line up to get theirs on. I have been known to get 5 harnesses on in less than 2 minutes, I am that quick.

I have more but this is getting long, lol


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

Flexi leads - I hate hate hate them. There is absolutely no need to have a leash that is 15 feet long in public. The only reason I can possibly understand them is for a dog that can't be let off the leash to allow a little extra freedom for potty time, etc. But they should never ever be used in public.

Harnesses in general get on my nerves. For little dogs I guess they are ok but there is no reason to put a large dog in a harness. Simply teach the dogs to walk correctly on a collar and leash and there is no choking or pulling. I walk my chihuahua on a collar and because she was taught to walk nicely with no pulling she has no problems. I taught dog training classes for 8 years and all I ever saw harnesses do was teach dogs to pull harder on the leash, there is a reason sled dogs wear harnesses after all, it allows them to really throw their whole body into the pull. 

Not picking up after your dog!!! Is it really that hard? Just do it people! 

Barking dogs - If your dogs is a barking nut please keep them home out of the public's ears so we don't have to listen to them yap while we try to eat lunch at a patio, etc.

Little dogs that snarl and snap at big dogs and owners that think it's funny. Its not, it's bad manners, how would that go over if the dog was a great dane? Teach them manners whether they are 4 lbs or 150 lbs!

That's all I can think of for the moment. Whew!


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

LBChi said:


> PICK UP YOUR DOGS POO WHEN YOUR WALKING THEM!!!!!
> Sorry for the all caps, but that's my biggest "pet" peeve.


Yes!! People around here are all pretty good about picking up after their dogs. I thi.k its because of the signs tho, plus the police will stop and ticket you if they see not pick it up. They are very strict about it here. I'm very happy about it because nobody likes to step in it no matter how small it is...












.


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

EastGreenChihuahuas said:


> Yes!! People around here are all pretty good about picking up after their dogs. I thi.k its because of the signs tho, plus the police will stop and ticket you if they see not pick it up. They are very strict about it here. I'm very happy about it because nobody likes to step in it no matter how small it is...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh how I wish we had that here...you don't know how many times I have to pull my little ones away from other doggy piles, or how many I have almost stepped in, ON the sidewalk no less!


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

Wish we had that here too, but I'd be worried our police wouldn't enforce it.


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

*Another annoying thing is people who have their dogs loose in their yard that is not fenced in, and when you waln by with your dog, the other one come racing down the yard and comes after one of mine. The whole time the owners just slowly walk over shaking their heads or yelling the dogs name, which the dog obviously has selective hearing. If the dog isnt going to listen put it on a tie out tether or put a fence up. The Lab down the road is like that. She isnt mean but she is big and wild!! She does just stand up and push on you but she does this thing where she runs and jumps and bounces off of you like a spring board. And she is sneaky about it. You won't see her and all sudden she is there!*


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

carrieandcricket said:


> Wish we had that here too, but I'd be worried our police wouldn't enforce it.


Very little happens around here and they dont have much else to do, plus i think they have quotas to meet lol


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

EastGreenChihuahuas said:


> Very little happens around here and they dont have much else to do, plus i think they have quotas to meet lol


Here too I think, but with trying to enforce no smoking within fifty of the play area of the park, they aren't really concentrating on who picks up poo.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I agree with all of the rules posted so far. I always get complimented on how well behaved Toby is when we are out... compared to the other dogs he is a prince! We were at the pet store the other day looking at toys and a mom and kid came down the hall with a lab that looked like he was one or two years old. The dog was on a retractable leash and he ran right up to Toby, almost stepping on him in the process. Toby just sat down and let the dog practically assault him! I mean he was standing on top of my poor boy sniffing and going insane. And the mom just sat there laughing. Eventually, I realized she wasn't going to call her dog off so I picked Toby up and left. There went our quiet time picking out a new toy!!! 

I think pet owners need to be trained, too.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I am so over those people who send little children running over and then shout over their phone from miles away--"does it bite ???"" I usually say not yet...but maybe today --lol...Seriously though Rico as shy as he is tolerates little kids very well...he has been poked and petted and such but never has he been not nice to a little child. If a small dog tries to make friends he usually backs away with his tail between his legs...


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

LBChi said:


> PICK UP YOUR DOGS POO WHEN YOUR WALKING THEM!!!!!
> Sorry for the all caps, but that's my biggest "pet" peeve.


One of my biggest peeves to and an on going issue with 1 particular neighbor recently:angry2: I do not like or let kids pet my dogs with out my permission! Jasper loves kids, but Moose...let's just say he is not a fan!!! 

As far as trying to feed, touch or doing anything else where my dogs and strangers are concerned>>>BIG NO without our permission. Thankfully, we have never had an adult not listen to us and as for kids...I have no problem yelling at them if they do not listen to us. I don't care who the kid belongs to!


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

lynx8456 said:


> I have no problem yelling at them if they do not listen to us. I don't care who the kid belongs to!


I agree 100%. Sometimes kids don't understand that not only could they be hurt, but they could also hurt the puppy. I stridently believe that parents should teach their children, and if they refuse not get angry when someone else does. The parent should be grateful because I'd rather someone yell at my child then my child be bitten.


----------



## Mommy2Odin (Jun 13, 2012)

I've had people literally snatch him out of my arms! As a child my mom taught me and my siblings we had to ask if we wanted to pet a dog, both our mother and the dog owner. I don't understand how this concept is so foreign to people today. Also, please dot argue with me over the breed of my dog. I KNOW he is a chi, and I don't really care if your sisters' nieces' best friend has a chihuahua and he looks nothing like it.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

EastGreenChihuahuas said:


> *Another annoying thing is people who have their dogs loose in their yard that is not fenced in, and when you waln by with your dog, the other one come racing down the yard and comes after one of mine. The whole time the owners just slowly walk over shaking their heads or yelling the dogs name, which the dog obviously has selective hearing. If the dog isnt going to listen put it on a tie out tether or put a fence up. The Lab down the road is like that. She isnt mean but she is big and wild!! She does just stand up and push on you but she does this thing where she runs and jumps and bounces off of you like a spring board. And she is sneaky about it. You won't see her and all sudden she is there!*


I had something like that happen yesterday, a woman had her dog in the garage and it ran up to my dogs when we were walking.
It was friendly, but twice their size and it scared them. She slowly walked over to get her dog, even after I told her it might be bitten by Lion (he snaps at other dogs if he is really frightened)


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I was out feeding my hounds the other day and I had the chis running i n the yard when all of a sudden I see a leg come over my back fence. The daughter of the neighbor behind my house was going to climb over the fence to see if i had chickens in my dog house.  The area she was going to drop down is pretty dangerous. I have it gated off between the small walk through (to get around the back and side of the house) and the fence. I told her don't drop as you could get hurt and their might be snakes under the dog house. I doubt there are snakes as I have it fully covered where nothing can get under and we treat under it to keep snakes etc away but i thought she might get freaked out about that and not try it again. 

Scared me to death! My hounds will hurt nothing but what if she fell over and hurt herself or fell on one of my dogs and hurt them. We had a baby cardinal emergency Thursday night (fell out of nest into my yard on one of the basset paths) and I had to go over there to see if we could find the nest from their yard so I told her dad about it while I was there. He was schocked but was going to chat with the girls. We both laughed that they though my dog house was a chicken coop. 

We never found the nest but I took the baby cardnial to a wildlife rehab. The parents were mad but it could not survive in my yard. My hounds would accidentally hurt it and my two hunter chis would kill it.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I was at the park one day with my two dogs and we walked by the playground area. Some kids dropped their toys and came running over to my dogs. One little girl asked if she could pet one, I said yes the big one because the little will bite. He was trying to hide behind me. The little boy kept saying he wanted to pet the little one and with his arms held out (he actually looked like a robot as he was doing this) kept moving in on Angel. I had to get stern with him. I told him I said "No, he WILL bite!" I had to quickly move on because he wouldn't stop! I don't know where is parent or guardian or whatever was! Aren't people afraid that something might happen to their child if they don't keep an eye on it??

In total contrast, last week one little girl asked if she could pet the dog and when she was satisfied, said "Thank you" as she walked away!! I was stunned! What a nice little girl!


----------



## Mommy2Odin (Jun 13, 2012)

Huly said:


> I was out feeding my hounds the other day and I had the chis running i n the yard when all of a sudden I see a leg come over my back fence. The daughter of the neighbor behind my house was going to climb over the fence to see if i had chickens in my dog house.  .....
> He was schocked but was going to chat with the girls. We both laughed that they though my dog house was a chicken coop.


That is beyond crazy! What would she have done if you did have chickens? Does that suddenly make it ok!? I would have gone nuts on her. You don't just climb into someone else yard, even to get a lost ball. My question is if she is old enough to be outside UN-supervised she should know better than that!


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

When my DH was working in the military, he had a house close to the base he was working from. He had a pit bull x in the backyard while he was at work. He came home from work one day, and saw the pound trying to get into his fence to take his dog. He still had his uniform on, and he told them they would have to go through him before they get his dog. Any way come to find out some boy had jumped his fence and had walked into the shed where Sugar's food dish was. He was trying to steal something. When he opened the door it blocked her in, and she jumped and bit the boy. The boy went to jail for attempted robbery, and my DH got to keep Sugar. That's what can happen. And it could have been much much worse.


----------



## LaceyBlue (Jun 25, 2012)

I am also not a fan of people who think they don't have to obey leash laws (if the city/county has leash laws). 

When my now deceased Lab (RIP Sawyer) was a puppy (he had all his shots) went for a walk and this ladies JRT ran across a busy road to get to us and try and attack Sawyer. My puppy was so afraid he got behind my legs and when I tried to nudge the dog off of him it bit me in the leg. 

The womans response? That the dog was old, had always been allowed to be off leash, and that I should probley pick a a new walking route :foxes15:. 

Another time I was walking my dogs and a Beagle known to roam the neighborhood loose often came running up baying at us in a playful way. Which is all well and good until he started running zoomies around us. And my usually well behaved dogs nearly pulled my arms out of socket trying to run and play with him.


----------



## Mouvelous (May 31, 2012)

I have a guy who stays across the street him and this women that stays there are horrible There dogs gets walked when they need to go potty and they dont pick up there dogs waste and continuely just let them go everywhere. let them come up in my yard to "play" with my pups and even after repeatedly telling them not to have there dogs in my yard they continue. Its very fusterating


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Mommy2Odin said:


> That is beyond crazy! What would she have done if you did have chickens? Does that suddenly make it ok!? I would have gone nuts on her. You don't just climb into someone else yard, even to get a lost ball. My question is if she is old enough to be outside UN-supervised she should know better than that!


To climb a 6 ft privacy fence she had to be tall from the look of what I saw I would say 8-10 years old. It was crazy, and I did not know what to say or think


----------

